# First time bulb replacement... help please



## MonsterMaddness (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello all,

Two years ago I bought an optoma HD 70 DLP projector and have enjoyed thousands of hours of enjoyment, 2000 hours in fact. Now that it's time to replace the lamp I have some questions. Should I buy a new lamp or just a new bulb. A bulb is cheaper and I consider myself a pretty handy guy but I've never replaced one before and can't seem to find instructions on the net. Also, whether it's a lamp or a bulb, where should I buy a replacement? There's a lot of diffrent dealers out there and I've heard some of them are not above scamming a novice such as myself. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi,

Do you really need to replace the bulb? I wouldn't replace mine unless I get some serious dimming (brightness) issues. I know of people who have 5 Khrs on theirs...


----------



## MonsterMaddness (Apr 3, 2008)

Not really, I was going to stretch out the bulbs life as long as possible but would still like to order a replacement so when it does go, I can replace it and not miss a beat. Do you really know people with 5000 hours on their bulb? :unbelievable:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I have read somewhere ... although mine burned out after only 1388 hrs and I had a replacement under warranty


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> There's a lot of different dealers out there and I've heard some of them are not above scamming a novice such as myself.


You can check the reputation of a store here:

http://www.resellerratings.com/


----------



## MonsterMaddness (Apr 3, 2008)

So, new lamp or new bulb?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would go with a new bulb, in fact when my HD-72 needs replacement that is what I plan to do. Check this out...http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290310076294 I believe that bulb will fit yours also but call and make sure if you decide to go that way.


----------



## MonsterMaddness (Apr 3, 2008)

So where can I find instructions on how to replace the bulb while keeping the orginal housing?:scratchhead:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You got me thinking about this and it looks like it might not be a good idea. I searched ''relamping a projector bulb'' and found alot of this kind of thing.....



 There are some company's that will relamp for you but it sounds risky at best and may void your PJ warranty.


----------



## MonsterMaddness (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, I actually watched that vid before. I figured it could be a scare tactic used to ward off cheap skates like me. However, the cheapest I've found the bulb is $200 and the entire lamp is $245 on amazon. If I could find a bulb for $100, I'd probably give it a shot but I don't think it's worth the risk for $45 bucks savings.:no:


----------



## Fabricator (Apr 19, 2009)

MonsterMaddness said:


> I figured it could be a scare tactic used to ward off cheap skates like me.


i know exactly what you mean. often its hard to know just who/what to believe. i am going through this right now, with my shower remodel. i am being told to rip out(no easy task, concrete floor and plumbing) something that isn't broken. and i can't figure out why.

anyway. let us know what you do. with pics.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The HD 70 uses a 200 watt UHP bulb. They can be bought for $60 plus shipping from "ywh" on the diyaudio.com forum. Ask him on the forum to make sure. He's in China and has been supplying lamps for a lot of people for the past 4 years. Post# 841, 842 and 843.

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=1048694&highlight=#post1048694

"18wheeler" has been stocking "ywh" bulbs in the U.S. You'll have to check if he has your specific bulb. Make sure you read the FAQ.

http://www.diypro.us/index.htm


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Mike, Have you replaced a lamp useing this method and if so how did it work out?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

No I haven't. At one time I was going to build my own projector and was a member on that forum. I followed that thread for quite a while.


----------



## MonsterMaddness (Apr 3, 2008)

I think I may go ahead and buy a lamp this round and then try to replace the bulb in the old lamps housing:sweat:. Thanks for your help and let me know if any information becomes avalible out there!


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

I suggest you also get a lamp with the bulb sometimes people complain of incompatible with the other bulbs. Just check it this link out;

Optoma HD70


----------



## MonsterMaddness (Apr 3, 2008)

At 2546 hours, I believe my bulb is fixing to go. The image keeps flickering and changing color so I went ahead and ordered a new lamp. It should get here on Thursday. When I replace the bulb, is there anything else I should do besides dusting and cleaning it while I have it down off the ceiling?


----------



## MonsterMaddness (Apr 3, 2008)

Uh oh, I got to looking around the net and it seems like it may be the color wheel (whatever that is). My image is doing this- 





Any suggestions? Last night I took the lamp out and tried sucking most of the dust out. I haven't hooked it back up yet to see if it did anything.


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

You are right definitely problem with color wheel just replace it. Don`t think that you need a new lamp


----------



## MonsterMaddness (Apr 3, 2008)

how much do you think that will cost?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Does your projector do this with all materials?


----------

